# built a mailbox protector



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Kids and I followed a plow truck last week and watched the snow blasting off its side blade destroy three mailboxes. The blast of snow also blew many mailbox doors open with mail flying out. So I decided to built a mail box guard. First time living on a rural road. Any issues with what I built? Thanks. O I shot a baldy. First time cleaning a deer by myself. Buck fever. Plowsite rules. Cheers.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice build...and congrats on the venison!! Tomorrow starts our week long deer gun season and we are looking for a few for the freezer.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's what they do around here. Problem with the gumby boxes is, the post only goes so far up and when the snow hits the box it snaps its weak point.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the idea but, the post closest to the road is going to get broke off by a wing.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

mercer_me;1886857 said:


> I like the idea but, the post closest to the road is going to get broke off by a wing.


He'll just have his wife stand there when the plow comes by.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

jasburrito;1886328 said:


> Kids and I followed a plow truck last week and watched the snow blasting off its side blade destroy three mailboxes. The blast of snow also blew many mailbox doors open with mail flying out. So I decided to built a mail box guard. First time living on a rural road. Any issues with what I built? Thanks. O I shot a baldy. First time cleaning a deer by myself. Buck fever. Plowsite rules. Cheers.


Say most people around here that has problems with there boxes getting destroyed by plows Installs Swing type mail boxes


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

jasburrito;1886328 said:


> Kids and I followed a plow truck last week and watched the snow blasting off its side blade destroy three mailboxes. The blast of snow also blew many mailbox doors open with mail flying out. So I decided to built a mail box guard. First time living on a rural road. Any issues with what I built? Thanks. O I shot a baldy. First time cleaning a deer by myself. Buck fever. Plowsite rules. Cheers.


Swing away might be cheaper. For the door I just use a cotter pin to hold it closed. Mail person hasn't said anything about it.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

My neighbors (who no one in the neighborhood likes) always seem to lose their mailbox during storms, as our street is plowed by our other neighbors. Thumbs Up So they decided to try making their own swing away. Problem is that their mailbox door will fly open as the mailbox swings away if the snow smashes it, then bye bye mail. Its quite funny. :laughing::laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

We call it "The mailbox readjustment" when the plow comes down the line, with the sidewing out pushing the banks back.

The only ones that survive are the swinging ones made out of steel piping

I have a cheep plastic box, the kind that slides over a 4x4.

The 4x4 goes into a PVC pipe that is in the ground so replacing it is easy. and I have 2 4x4's cut to length out by the garage ready for the refinement.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

I just plow real good around and in front of my mailbox... clean into the road there as well...

I've never had a mailbox issue as there's no snow to smash it. The plow drivers are used to me keeping it clean, and swing out around it actually.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Sprag-O;1887339 said:


> I just plow real good around and in front of my mailbox... clean into the road there as well...
> 
> I've never had a mailbox issue as there's no snow to smash it. The plow drivers are used to me keeping it clean, and swing out around it actually.


I really appreciate people like you. I do my best to go around mailboxes and honestly 99% of the mailboxes that get hit the plow never touches. The snow coming off the plow and wing hit some mailboxes and it can destroy the cheep ones. The ones that hang from chains are also really bad because when the snow hits the box the box goes flying, the door come open, and the mail goes everywhere.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I have mine in a Milk can. If it goes flying I just stand it back up.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

maxwellp;1887627 said:


> I have mine in a Milk can. If it goes flying I just stand it back up.


LOL I seen a few that does that 
My father He has 8'' steel pipe with concrete The mailbox sets on a 10'' I beam with a plate bent over the top. State truck guy learned not to hit  it, once he broke his wing.

He didn't build it for the plow trucks . His mailbox would get smash from kids playing mailbox baseball. One day there was a broken bat laying out there.


----------

